# Libre 2 to pc



## vikki (Oct 13, 2021)

Does libre 2 not connect to libre 2 on libre view as have tried but get message no reader connected when it actually is .Tried downloading drivers but still no joy so is it me as not known for my tech abilities


----------



## Robin (Oct 13, 2021)

vikki said:


> Does libre 2 not connect to libre 2 on libre view as have tried but get message no reader connected when it actually is .Tried downloading drivers but still no joy so is it me as not known for my tech abilities


How old is your laptop? This is the blind leading the blind here, but when I moved over to the Libre 2, and tried to use Libre link, (so I could share my results with the hospital), my laptop was too old to download the drivers. I solved this by inheriting my son's old laptop, which wasn’t quite as old as the ancient one I was using.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 13, 2021)

It's supposed to: https://freestylediabetes.co.uk/freestyle-libre/connect-remotely


----------



## grovesy (Oct 13, 2021)

Mine connects no problem but it is not an old laptop.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 13, 2021)

Robin said:


> How old is your laptop? This is the blind leading the blind here, but when I moved over to the Libre 2, and tried to use Libre link, (so I could share my results with the hospital), my laptop was too old to download the drivers. I solved this by inheriting my son's old laptop, which wasn’t quite as old as the ancient one I was using.


I had a similar issue when I first tried to upload but after much muttering and reloading of drivers it did work...I did nothing different..keep trying and get on to the company if no joy.


----------



## vikki (Oct 13, 2021)

Just found my reader wont connect to pc just says connect reader and have downloaded drivers again but reader only says connected to pc just as I turn off so may have a fault in reader


----------



## grovesy (Oct 14, 2021)

I would try ringing Abbott.


----------



## vikki (Oct 14, 2021)

Rang abbott today and sorted it ,it was a reader fault


----------



## grovesy (Oct 14, 2021)

That is good you have solved the problem.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 18, 2021)

Glad you got it sorted @vikki


----------

